# Albino death adders!!!



## snake_freak (May 7, 2010)

Just picked up the new reptiles australia mag and was shocked to see the albino adder in the centre fold... frickin awesome looking snake. Congrats sdaji you lucky mother! 
If you haven't seen the article I recommend checking it out.


----------



## shaye (May 7, 2010)

pic pic pic pic pic i relly want to see a pic :O cant wait to see one  love death adders and albinos and combined is gonna be one awesome looking snake


----------



## Rep-Style (May 7, 2010)

I love the pic of the 3 albino variants. Those snakes are amazing


----------



## dottyback (May 8, 2010)

excellent article and fantastic photo's! 10/10


----------



## moosenoose (May 8, 2010)

Sdaji with an albino Adder...how odd  :lol: I'll have to grab the mag and check it out!


----------



## Scleropages (May 8, 2010)

Are they whiteish? or the redy pink I have seen on reedys site?


----------



## junglepython2 (May 8, 2010)

They are more orange then anything. Stunning snakes.


----------



## No-two (May 8, 2010)

Just got to looking at my copy of this today, very nice looking snakes, that centrefold shot is a cracker. I want one.


----------



## WombleHerp (May 8, 2010)

damn it all.. My newsagents dont have it yet! cant wait to see it now


----------



## bundysnake (May 8, 2010)

wonder what the value of albino adder hatchies will be when they are finally released?


----------



## No-two (May 8, 2010)

bundysnake said:


> wonder what the value of albino adder hatchies will be when they are finally released?



Probably nothing, hatchies would never be avalible, they're live bearers.


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (May 8, 2010)

No-two said:


> Probably nothing, hatchies would never be avalible, they're live bearers.


 gonna have to call em albino adder pups


----------



## richoman_3 (May 8, 2010)

ive seen it, bloody awesome snake with a great colour . first magazine i got from reptiles australia - i love the frog article, inspired me to get some


----------



## krusty (May 8, 2010)

yes they realy nice looking animals,and i will be interesting to see what price they do end up being sold for.


----------



## WomaPythons (May 8, 2010)

can someone take a picture from the mag and show please


----------



## thals (May 8, 2010)

Hehe they sure are awesome little guys hey! One of the few albinos out there I'm actually in awe of bar the olives, but these guys are just sensational!


----------



## snake_freak (May 8, 2010)

I'm not all that into the albinos either but that adder in the centre fold is definitely an exception. Having said that I'd still take a pair over A. wellsi over a pair of albinos... maybe


----------



## WomaPythons (May 8, 2010)

pics i cant find 1 anywhere and rly keen 2 see it


----------



## bundysnake (May 9, 2010)

go buy reptiles australia its worth it.


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 10, 2010)

Try Google, I found one


----------



## waruikazi (May 10, 2010)

You guys do know they've been around a while right? They aren't brand new.


----------



## No-two (May 10, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> You guys do know they've been around a while right? They aren't brand new.


 
The ones written about are northern rather than the commons that have been around for quite some time, they're also healthier then the commons (well atleast it seems that way as the article mentions adults) the commons were droping dead by about 12 months...


----------



## bobby2 (May 10, 2010)

wow, just searching for one on google and i saw a scaleless death adder


how weird is that? mabey it isn't, mabey i just haven't heard of one before


----------



## Sdaji (May 11, 2010)

Hi all, I just found this thread! Thanks for the kind words  As you would expect, I am pretty excited about what I am so fortunate to be working with! 

It looks like the questions have been answered for me, but I'll add my 2c

Yes, they are more orange and yellow than white. A few of the finer aspects of their colouration actually had me quite puzzled early on, but I think I have it worked out and will probably write an article about it at some stage. Basically, it looks like these are similar to things like albino Blue-tongueds rather than things like albino Carpet Pythons. They're all T- albinos, the difference is in the way the pigments are 'supposed' to be produced, or so I believe. The variation among the first few albinos I have produced has been incredible, and with at least two litters on the way (crossing fingers for one or two more including albino male to het mother, although I didn't go nuts trying to breed possible hets) there could be over 20-30 albinos in total. The variation in that many animals would be amazing, and I'm really looking forward to seeing what people come up with over the next few generations... I even look forward to feeling jealous when people come up with babies better than what I have produced :lol:

As someone else said, this is a new line of albinos. There have actually been three that I am aware of, although I don't know a great deal about the other two. The line people will be most familiar with is a line of albino Common Death Adders (A. antarcticus). This is something I am reluctant to say much about because there has been a little controversy about the line, and I don't really want to take part in the rumours, but despite having been around for a great many years, this line has not become widely available, and is not openly spoken about by the people who have been trying to work with them. Another line is the albino Desert Death Adders (Acanthophis pyrrhus), which to my knowledge have only been held by one person and were never released, whether due to health issues making them nonviable, or perhaps for personal reasons (despite trying, I have been unable to uncover much about that line other than it originating long ago and never being released). My line is not related to either of the others, it's not even the same species as either of the others, they are Northern Death Adders (Acanthophis praelongus). I have high hopes and full expectations of this line being something which finally allows albino Death Adders to become successfully established for the hobby. It has been a great relief to see them power on while growing up, and with albino x albino copulation, then at least one gravid female albino it looks like the final step of having an albino female giving birth to healthy albino offspring to confirm all is well is just a short while away (to be honest I'm getting rather anxious and impatient! :lol: ).

Bobby: The scaleless Adders are also very cool! Despite the fact that they are a different species I have no doubt that sooner or later someone will want to cross them to make albino scaleless (which while not sitting perfectly well with me, will no doubt be gorgeous animals). I have been very tempted to get some scaleless Adders since years before I was surprised by my first albinos, although it's something I still haven't done. Quite some years ago I was hoping to get some when they came down in price, but they still come with a four-figure price tag all this time later, so I suppose I should have taken the plunge earlier; I really haven't saved any money by waiting, as it turns out, and I have spent the last few years being a big fan but not having any.

I suppose I can't give that much text without a picture, so here is one of the girl I'm sure is gravid  As all albino keepers say, it is extremely difficult to get a true to life picture of them, but I have done my best.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (May 11, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic, these are truely sick and now my most desired reptile. Congratulations on your awesome success and addionally on your attitude towards making these available to the punters in the near future. I hearby ( please) request to be added to the list, I would imagine though, that list would be by now a thousand pages long. Seeing that pic has really made my day.

Regards Dave


----------



## ShaunMorelia (May 11, 2010)

very nice sdaji.
They look to have a similar colouring to eyelash vipers.

Good luck with the pregger ones and you get a good healthy litter.


----------



## -Matt- (May 11, 2010)

Congratulation on your success Sdaji...they are a very impressive looking animal and it's great that you are sharing them with the reptile community. I too would like to be added to the list when these become available to the public...please.

Truely incredible!


----------



## snake_freak (May 11, 2010)

Albino scaleless adders?


----------



## caustichumor (May 11, 2010)

Good luck with the gravid female Sdaji, did you buy into an albino line or was it a spontaneous mutation? Because seeing an albino fall out of a normal female would have been a kodak moment for sure....


----------



## Sdaji (May 11, 2010)

Thanks guys 

Anyone interested in them can email me at [email protected] and I'll keep you updated as events unfold. Of course I understand there will be tyre kickers etc, so if you're not actually interested in buying any but are still interested in the snakes, feel free to get in touch  Just let me know you're only interested in news about litters and pretty pictures, not buying, and I'll still be happy to keep you updated, no need to pretend, it's fine  I know some people sell early, before eggs hatch or even before eggs are laid, but I don't like to make promises about animals which are not yet born, and with livebearers it's arguably even more difficult to predict. I'm certainly happy to keep anyone posted if they want to be kept up to date 

Believe it or not I still haven't seen the article in colour print myself! I'm dying to see how the centerfold turned out in print! I keep hearing it looks pretty good  I would love to post a smaller version of it here, but I think it would be a copyright violation  I suppose you'll have to go buy the magazine 

Okay, another post, another picture, it's only fair. This is a younger one (well, was at the time). Usually they were a lot darker when this small, but this one coloured up earlier and looked really good. Of course, it continued to change and looks completely different again now. I honestly still get excited when looking at older pictures like this one! The number of times I've been dying to post pictures since the first ones were born... I tell ya! :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (May 11, 2010)

It's taken me about a year to work out which project is you said you were working on "as very exciting!".....now I finally get it! :lol: :lol: If I ever had to trust someone with a secret, it’d probably be you! Geeeesh


----------



## Sdaji (May 11, 2010)

caustichumor said:


> Good luck with the gravid female Sdaji, did you buy into an albino line or was it a spontaneous mutation? Because seeing an albino fall out of a normal female would have been a kodak moment for sure....


 
Oh wow... what an intense moment! I was jumping around excitedly, just because there were baby Adders, and there were some beauties in there. Then I saw this incredibly light baby and I started raving and shouting! It seemed too far-fetched to think it was albino, so I didn't even comprehend it at first. I was rambling about how it would surely be the most amazing adult Death Adder ever seen, etc etc, too overwhelmed to understand what I was looking at. Then I saw another light one, and declared that I would also be keeping that one, then I saw another, and that internal voice became louder, shouting "albino, you know it is" but I just couldn't believe something so unlikely. Just to convince myself that I was being altogether silly, I picked one up and looked directly into its eye... now I don't swear very often, and the present company had never heard me use the f-word before, but I saw that red pupil and I was so shocked that I honestly don't remember the next few minutes, apparently I just sat there on the floor repeatedly saying *******! *******! *******! ...... and eventually it became "IT'S A *******ING ALBINO! IT'S A *******ING ALBINO!" and so on  :lol: I think this almost put the company present into as much surprise and shock as I was in :lol: It was a few minutes after my memory kicked back in that I stopped shaking enough to be able to call a couple of my closest friends and tell them the news. If someone had a video camera on me at the time it would have been one of those classic viral Youtube videos, I have no doubt! (for anyone familiar with it, think about the Nintendo 64 kid! Then quadruple it! :lol: ). I'm actually getting a bit jittery and excited just sitting here thinking about that moment, it was just so surreal, it's one of those things you want to happen, but fully expect never will.

Moderators: Please excuse my poor language just this once!


----------



## Duke (May 11, 2010)

haha Congrats Sdaji.
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/elapid-picts-84193
go and /thread it


----------



## gunny (May 11, 2010)

Congrats sdaji
best albinos of any species ive seen hands down.
Amazing


----------



## shaye (May 11, 2010)

congrats to u and i finally got to see one i love them  look sooooo good


----------



## Scleropages (May 11, 2010)

Oh wow they look really cool!


----------



## potato matter (May 11, 2010)

Great Adders!!!


----------



## bkevo (May 11, 2010)

mate. lucky man. they are stunnning


----------



## percey39 (May 11, 2010)

Congratulations sdaji. Im am so so jealous. It must be a great feeling to be changing the elapid world with something as spectacular looking as those adders.


----------



## WomaPythons (May 12, 2010)

i dunno bout them not wat they crackd up 2 be


----------



## caustichumor (May 12, 2010)

WomaPythons said:


> i dunno bout them not wat they crackd up 2 be


 
Crackd up 2 be? What exactly where you expecting with an albino adder, Wings?


----------



## Leon1980 (May 12, 2010)

omg

that is the coolest thing i have ever seen


----------



## itbites (May 12, 2010)

They are indeed stunning Sdaji you lucky bugger


----------



## antaresia_boy (May 12, 2010)

> Crackd up 2 be? What exactly where you expecting with an albino adder, Wings?


I swear, that made my day lol.
Sdaji, those things look amazing. Sorta remind me of eyelash vipers!


----------



## Sdaji (May 12, 2010)

antaresia_boy said:


> I swear, that made my day lol.


 
Mine too! :lol:

I sure hope I'm not 'cracking them up to be' flying, fire-breathing serpents, and if you are expecting them to fetch the paper or wash your car you're going to be bitterly disappointed  I'm not cracking them up to be anything other than melanin-challenged Death Adders... call me biased but I think that's pretty cool* 

*Disclaimer: In saying they're "pretty cool" I'm not trying to crack them up to be air conditioners or refrigeration units, or even cool to the touch in a thermal sense.


----------



## gunny (May 12, 2010)

LOL gold


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 12, 2010)

bought a magazine today was pretty interesting had this cool article about an albino something

hahah

They looked amazing mate


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 24, 2010)

Well, it has been an interesting week! I thought things had gone pretty late, but to my surprise, little over 24 hours ago one girl I didn't even realise was gravid had a litter! It was an albino x albino litter, and again, the babies are perfect. Very exciting! It now looks like rather than twenty-something I’ll have thirty-something albinos available!

I want to make sure everyone gets a great deal, and I’d much rather spend the next 10-20 years being remembered for introducing a new snake morph in a way which helped the hobby, the people who bought them and the morph itself rather than someone who was into reptiles for the love until luck made him greedy, and then see the price crash in a few seasons, leaving everyone feeling a little sour.

So, I've set the price lower than expected. Males $1,500, females $1,000, pairs $2,000 and 100% hets $700. At this price, it is almost guaranteed that anyone who buys a pair, grows them up and breeds them will cover the purchase cost, probably several times over with their first litter. It also puts them at a price where just keeping one as a beautiful pet is an option.

If anyone wants to know more, please get in touch or post your questions here


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jun 24, 2010)

awsome news sdaji, and i have to say it's even better that you took an extra digit off the price i thought they would be. I'd imagine even at double your price you would have sold them all reasonably quick.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Jun 24, 2010)

Good on you Sdaji. Thats what the hobby is all about. At least you should be able to get on top of your study debt!!!


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 24, 2010)

Ozzie Python said:


> awsome news sdaji, and i have to say it's even better that you took an extra digit off the price i thought they would be. I'd imagine even at double your price you would have sold them all reasonably quick.


 
You know, I probably could have got double, but honestly, I'd rather it this way. I started out with reptiles for love, and money didn't even enter my head. I can't put a price on spending the next 10-20 years feeling good rather than greedy every time I see one of these snakes and their happy owners  I feel thoroughly happy about doing it this way, knowing that good luck is being passed on to as many people as possible, and let's face it, I'll still make a bit of money anyway


----------



## AUSHERP (Jun 24, 2010)

they are fantanstic!! do you know if albinism affect the venom at all ie: in effectiveness or potency?


----------



## jahan (Jun 24, 2010)

Sdaji said:


> You know, I probably could have got double, but honestly, I'd rather it this way. I started out with reptiles for love, and money didn't even enter my head. I can't put a price on spending the next 10-20 years feeling good rather than greedy every time I see one of these snakes and their happy owners  I feel thoroughly happy about doing it this way, knowing that good luck is being passed on to as many people as possible, and let's face it, I'll still make a bit of money anyway


 
Yes good on you Sdaji.A real herper in it for the right reasons.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 24, 2010)

Good stuff Sdaji, I have sent you a pm


----------



## Rossagon (Jun 24, 2010)

Thats awesome Sdaji. Your setting a good example for everyone with the direction of this project. Lets hope it goes well into the future. Was great chatting with you about it at the herp meeting.

Cheers Ross.


----------



## Sel (Jun 24, 2010)

Baby pics pleeassse!

Ill be honest, i dont wanna buy one, i just wanna see pretty pictures


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 25, 2010)

Not surprising given the price, I've had a great many orders, more than I can handle without a secretary. I can't confirm all orders until they are all sloughed, sexed and feeding, and that won't be complete for a couple of months at least. So, I've put names on a fair proportion of them, anything feeding will be going out until those orders are filled, and after that I will put the word out that more are ready and I'll then start taking more orders.

I can still take orders on 100% hets at this stage.

I have to say, it has been quite an experience putting this out there and watching the response. The way different people in the reptile community are responding really says a lot about them as individuals, and reflects on the way each of us contributes to the hobby to make it what it is, for better or worse. You'll always get a few who want to be jealous or find an excuse to be negative, which drags the whole feeling of our hobby down, but on the whole I've actually been surprised at how positive many people have been. Thanks to all the people who have been encouraging and supportive  It really does give me a good perspective on who the good guys out there are


----------



## euphorion (Jun 25, 2010)

oh wow, i only just found this thread. they are AMAZING sadji! and good on you for your approach to selling these beauties, you are a credit to us all!


----------



## JordyC (Jun 25, 2010)

i just got the magazine aswell.. mate your lucky as there maganificant, bet the order list will keep gettin bigger


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Jun 25, 2010)

they look fantastic sdaji congratulations all the best with the babies


----------



## lexy1 (Jun 25, 2010)

I dont participate in this forum too much but this is definately worth a post good on you sdaji! Congratulations on your absolutely stunning animals they are mind blowing and i personally would of paid triple even ten times that much for one! Good on you for taking a stance and it shows your in it for the right reasons! Now i definately think its time i got around to getting my venomous licence! Good on ya!


----------



## AUSHERP (Jun 25, 2010)

@ sdaji, have there been any studies into albino venom vs normal? as far as effectiveness and potency goes, are any of their senses affected ie: smell or sight? They are gorgeous animals, anyone who says any different are jealous of the project! it's always so exciting when something like this happens!!!


----------



## monique18026 (Jun 25, 2010)

Is there any change in temperment that you have noticed ?


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 25, 2010)

Off the top of my head I can't think of any studies which have looked at albino vs normal venom, but I can't see any reason to suspect it. I've never given one a live feed, so I haven't tested it, but I'd be amazed if there was any difference.

Eyesight is perhaps the most common issue with albino animals, but these albinos respond to movement just as well as their siblings or any other Adders do, and their pupils react very quickly to changing light levels, so their vision is clearly working well. It's possible that they would have a tough time in full, bright sunlight, but I haven't really experimented. The few times I have taken them into bright sunlight they haven't responded any differently from a regular Adder, but I have deliberately avoided leaving them in sunlight for prolonged durations just in case.

As for smell, I can't see any reason to think they would have any differences. As with every Adder I've ever raised, I've started the albinos on thawed pink mice, and they responded well, no different from the siblings, and they've converted to small rats as though they were larger mice. I suppose you could try scenting different things to test it if you really wanted to, but I have no doubt they're smelling normally.

I'm pretty sure their hearing is just as bad as their siblings too! :lol:

No change in temperaments. I understand the albino Carpets tend to be more calm and tolerant than regular Darwin Carpets, and have a couple of ideas about why that might be, but these albinos are in every way I can tell, identical to their siblings other than a different set of colours.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Jun 25, 2010)

Just came back to this thread since my first post...kudos to you on your approach to getting these out there sdaji. Any more pics to come?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 25, 2010)

It would be great to see a pic of one of these guys in the calendar


----------



## krefft (Jun 25, 2010)

That's fantastic Staji.
It's so nice to know that a new morph now has a secure future in the hobby. Lets hope karma sends another one your way.


----------



## michele (Jun 25, 2010)

g day , ive just sent you a private message in regard to purchase...thanks heaps


Sdaji said:


> Well, it has been an interesting week! I thought things had gone pretty late, but to my surprise, little over 24 hours ago one girl I didn't even realise was gravid had a litter! It was an albino x albino litter, and again, the babies are perfect. Very exciting! It now looks like rather than twenty-something I’ll have thirty-something albinos available!
> 
> I want to make sure everyone gets a great deal, and I’d much rather spend the next 10-20 years being remembered for introducing a new snake morph in a way which helped the hobby, the people who bought them and the morph itself rather than someone who was into reptiles for the love until luck made him greedy, and then see the price crash in a few seasons, leaving everyone feeling a little sour.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 25, 2010)

Congrats John ,
Those Albino adders are spectacular and its good to see your time and effort pay off with such stunning new addictions .
cheers
Roger


----------



## bigi (Jun 26, 2010)

Sdaji said:


> Mine too! :lol:
> 
> I sure hope I'm not 'cracking them up to be' flying, fire-breathing serpents, and if you are expecting them to fetch the paper or wash your car you're going to be bitterly disappointed  I'm not cracking them up to be anything other than melanin-challenged Death Adders... call me biased but I think that's pretty cool*
> 
> *Disclaimer: In saying they're "pretty cool" I'm not trying to crack them up to be air conditioners or refrigeration units, or even cool to the touch in a thermal sense.



i would say they are hot, sdaji and are interested to hear you explain hot rather than cool. Good on you for having morals.
Did you get pics of the birth


----------



## cement (Jun 26, 2010)

Congratulations Sdaji. What an exceptional way to handle the whole situation. Well done.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi all,

Firstly, thanks again to everyone who has wished me well and admired the animals 

Secondly, a quick update, the babies are feeding well, the first people who contacted and paid now have their animals, and it's a great feeling to have my morph out there, established and secure. At this point I'm thrilled! Nothing can stop them now! 

The people who have put deposits down should all have their animals before much longer. Apologies to those who have emailed without receiving an answer, it just has been impossible for me to respond to them all (at one point I was only the phone for several hours every day and responding to emails for several more hours - I became too exhausted and just had to accept my limitations), and I have had to prioritise the people who have put deposits on them.

Rather than try to take orders on the younger ones before they're ready to go, and then struggle to keep buyers updated in the mean time (as has been happening lately), I'm going to get them ready to go before taking orders. If anyone wants to send a name and email address now I'll take it down and be in touch in about a month. I should have hets available, and probably a few more albinos.

I actually broke my favourite camera the other day! I plan to buy a new one as soon as possible, and hopefully I'll be able to find something worth photographing to test it out with 

bigi: I did get pictures of two of the mothers giving birth, but honestly I was just so much in awe of what I was witnessing that I had trouble using the camera, so none of them turned out any good. Maybe I'm foolishly sentimental, but of the whole project, I think the greatest reward will always be the privilege of being able to watch the first albino females of the species giving birth to the first albinos produced by albinos, knowing they were the snakes which would be the first to 'go out there' and found the morph. I doubt I'll ever start another line of albino snake, and I expect that moment will probably remain my lifelong herp highlight. I'm also thoroughly looking forward to seeing the first babies produced by other people.


----------



## shaye (Jul 26, 2010)

congrats again sdaji and yeh i cant wait to see more pics  i love my death adders and hopefully will get some later on 
yeh it would be a highlight putting that line of snake out there 
thanx !!ShAyE!!


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Jul 26, 2010)

awesome snakes to say the least Sdaji ....just 1 question . How did u find the albino adders??? did you breed them yourself????

Thanks Harry


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks 

Harry: The first albinos turned up unexpectedly, yes, I bred them myself. I was quite astounded and literally couldn't believe it for the first few minutes after I saw them as newborns. Even now it sometimes seems a bit surreal!


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Jul 26, 2010)

thats soooo awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

